

Top 4 habits I use to walk more (and get more turf) - tmrtn
http://blog.turf.ly/top-4-habit-hacks-to-walk-more-and-get-turf/

======
tmrtn
I'm trying to collect other habits to get more steps in, or to run more, etc.
Eg. Run 1 mile a day streaking.

------
devtime
This app is awesome. I'm the king of my work commute :)

